# Artificial light and vitamin d



## leap (Jan 16, 2008)

Are there any artificial light sources which can stimulate production of vitamin d? Do the uv shields in metal halide fixtures (I have a pair of aquarium hqi fixtures with tempered glass uv shields) block all uv light - including near-uv? What about near-uv leds?
I'm wondering about lights situated over a desk as opposed to a tanning bed type arrangment.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 17, 2008)

"Several artificial light sources are commercially available that provide the proper wavelength for vitamin D production. Sperti makes a good UVB lamp and even has data available on the vitamin D production of its sunlamps."

http://www.vitamindcouncil.com/treatment.shtml

(Googly Woogly)


----------

